# Litchi & Pear Juice



## ddk1979 (2/10/16)

I used to love Twisp's Litchi and Pear juice. It was heavy on the litchi and light on the pear.
Anyone know where I can find something similar?

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## YeOldeOke (3/10/16)

@ddk1979 We are working on that at the moment, coincidentaly, in our Just Fruit range to be released soon. Maybe this week or next.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## ddk1979 (3/10/16)

YeOldeOke said:


> @ddk1979 We are working on that at the moment, coincidentaly, in our Just Fruit range to be released soon. Maybe this week or next.




Thanks @YeOldeOke , waiting in anticipation, but hoping it's not going to be a menthol.

.


----------



## YeOldeOke (3/10/16)

ddk1979 said:


> Thanks @YeOldeOke , waiting in anticipation, but hoping it's not going to be a menthol.
> 
> .



@ddk1979 No, Just Fruit will not be menthol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979 (3/10/16)

YeOldeOke said:


> @ddk1979 No, Just Fruit will not be menthol.




Thanks, now you've really got me excited.

.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (13/10/16)

@ddk1979 The Lychee & Pear is now available.

https://e-cig.co.za/product/e-liquid-lychee-pear/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (13/10/16)

YeOldeOke said:


> @ddk1979 The Lychee & Pear is now available.
> 
> https://e-cig.co.za/product/e-liquid-lychee-pear/




Thanks @YeOldeOke , looking forward to giving it a go.
Your next flavour needs to be Naartjie. 

.


----------



## YeOldeOke (13/10/16)

ddk1979 said:


> Thanks @YeOldeOke , looking forward to giving it a go.
> Your next flavour needs to be Naartjie.
> 
> .



@ddk1979 I ain't got naartjie. But I may make a plan later on. I've got something in mind for that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979 (13/10/16)

YeOldeOke said:


> @ddk1979 I ain't got naartjie. But I may make a plan later on. I've got something in mind for that.




@Andre sent me some naartjie that he made - wonderful stuff.
Perhaps you can drop him a line.

.


----------



## Ashley A (13/10/16)

ddk1979 said:


> I used to love Twisp's Litchi and Pear juice. It was heavy on the litchi and light on the pear.
> Anyone know where I can find something similar?
> 
> .


2 bottles VM Litchi (because it's the best) + 1 bottle VM Pear = you are sorted.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (13/10/16)

Ashley A said:


> 2 bottles VM Litchi (because it's the best) + 1 bottle VM Pear = you are sorted.




For some reason, I get some kind of allergic reaction with the VM juices I've tried thus far.

.


----------



## Andre (13/10/16)

ddk1979 said:


> @Andre sent me some naartjie that he made - wonderful stuff.
> Perhaps you can drop him a line.
> 
> .


I have not made a note of the juices I sent you. You shall have to give me the name on the bottle.


----------



## ddk1979 (13/10/16)

Andre said:


> I have not made a note of the juices I sent you. You shall have to give me the name on the bottle.




@Andre , I finished the bottle a long while ago. All I can remember is that it was a 12mg nicotine naartjie juice.
Thanks again - really enjoyed it.

.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

